# Planted tank lighting



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

What's the best type of lighting for a planted tank? 
I've seen people talking about LED's a lot. My plants are struggling and I'm sure it's the lights. My tank has a hood with the light unit built in and they are due to be replaced so didn't want to spend out on new bulbs just yet.
Any brands better than others?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

What bulbs do you currently have? Are they T5s or T8s? I'm no expert (very little time to spend on my tanks right now, so one is an overgrown jungle of moss while the other is practically bare), but from what I understand, having good bulbs that utilise the right spectrum for your plants, and replacing them regularly, can make all the difference.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I am not going to be much help either. I have an old Arcadia luminaire for my set up with T8 tubes. LED lighting is supposed to be the in thing. It doesn't produce much heat and lasts a long time. I don't think you replace the lighting when they fail but the whole unit but I could be wrong. See below for an update on this.

As @NaomiM says the spectrum is the most critical thing for plant growth. If your canopy and light setup are still in good nick then it may be cheaper and easier just to get some new bulbs T5s or T8s whatever you currently have. If you want to upgrade to a new light system then spend some time researching.

For now I just keep replacing my T8s and will do do until my unit gives up (one of the three bulb attachments is broken) and it will probably be as part of treating myself to a new tank setup.

As for bulb recommendations I have used hagen flora aqua glow and the Arcadia original and the interpet tropical daylight tubes succesfully.

I have low light requirement plants (Vallis, crypts and Java moss so they aren't too fussy. It also depends on the colour tone you like in the tank. If you have more than one bulb holder you can mix a plant orientated bulb with a community orientated one to create a nice effect. I tend to go for whatever is cheapest.

If you haven't changed your bulb for a while you will be amazed at what a new one can do.

There is also this sort of thing... LEDs in a T8 tube format...

https://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/gear/reviews/articles/review-arcadia-classica-led-t8-lamp


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I got my tank second hand and it was in a bit of a state. I replaced the bulbs but the casing in the hood is all cracked and discoloured from the lights. It's actually been held together with tape.

The tank is currently running 2 of these bulbs.
https://www.fishpetsreptiles.co.uk/...aquamode-600-11w-sunlight-tropical-bulb-53030

I've been looking at these. They may not be the best as they are on the cheaper side but arcadia have always been highly rated from what I've seen. I have their uv lighting system for my reptiles.

https://www.swelluk.com/arcadia-classica-stretch-freshwater-led-lighting/

I don't really understand all the jargon about light spectrum unfortunately.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

LouLatch said:


> I got my tank second hand and it was in a bit of a state. I replaced the bulbs but the casing in the hood is all cracked and discoloured from the lights. It's actually been held together with tape.
> 
> The tank is currently running 2 of these bulbs.
> https://www.fishpetsreptiles.co.uk/...aquamode-600-11w-sunlight-tropical-bulb-53030
> ...


They look nice. The last time I looked into led lighting it was still the new thing and far to expensive for my budget. There look to be a good choice now.

I found this site a useful guide to understand leds...

https://www.tropicalfishcareguides....ng-how-much-led-light-for-a-planted-aquarium/


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

kittih said:


> They look nice. The last time I looked into led lighting it was still the new thing and far to expensive for my budget. There look to be a good choice now.
> 
> I found this site a useful guide to understand leds...
> 
> https://www.tropicalfishcareguides....ng-how-much-led-light-for-a-planted-aquarium/


Thank you I will have a read of the article.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I know nothing about lighting, but I have two of these on my goldfish tank https://www.amazon.co.uk/NICREW-Bri...sr=8-1-spons&keywords=led+aquarium+light&th=1 and for the first time ever, my plants are actually growing! It's quite a deep tank too, so the lights must be decent enough to penetrate to the bottom of it.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

magpie said:


> I know nothing about lighting, but I have two of these on my goldfish tank https://www.amazon.co.uk/NICREW-Bright-Aquarium-Aquariums-Length/dp/B01HI42IB4/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1532612598&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=led+aquarium+light&th=1 and for the first time ever, my plants are actually growing! It's quite a deep tank too, so the lights must be decent enough to penetrate to the bottom of it.


Thank you, I think I may have looked at thoes lights in my search. They are an even better price. I was worried about the depth of the tank being an issue with the arcadia one. I may have to give these a try first.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

What sort of plants do you have @LouLatch ? Most low/medium light plants would be fine with @magpie s lighting. If the light doesn't quite reach the bottom then you can get bare lower stems and good growth at the top but some low light plants at the bottom can cover those stems up. Depends on the look you are going for.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

kittih said:


> What sort of plants do you have @LouLatch ? Most low/medium light plants would be fine with @magpie s lighting. If the light doesn't quite reach the bottom then you can get bare lower stems and good growth at the top but some low light plants at the bottom can cover those stems up. Depends on the look you are going for.


I have vallis, java fern and some moss balls. I'm thinking of getting some java moss too so all low light I believe.

I had just seen it mentioned on the arcadia lights that's they were more suited for shallow tanks, although I'm not sure sure what counts as shallow.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

A good cheap light to grow plants are the Nicrew LED's although they aren't waterproof so a sheet of acrylic between the light and the water is a good idea.

I thought I was doing quite well with my interpet LED's as my plants were growing but I recently purchased a Fluval plant light and jeez the difference has been incredible after 4 weeks I have had to trim all of my plants by half due to growth. The java moss is 5 times as big and my java fern is producing multiple small plantlets at the end of its leaves. I have been able to use the trimmings to fill out my quarantine tank. My nitrates now run very low due to the plants which I always had issues with before.

The fluval plant light is now on my new tank and in a week the tropica culture stargrass had to be trimmed to make a carpet, the Amazon swords and Crypt's look amazing. On Thursday week ago I took a risk and purchased dwarf baby tears plant culture which is supposed to be difficult it is only Tuesday already beginning to show growth.

Finally, I know lighting is expensive I have messed around buying cheap lighting and have had to run 3 strips of LED's to get decent growth this has cost me a lot more in electricity to run than my single Fluval plant light.

For plant growth aim for 6500k in light, don't forget a good fertilizer I use TNC complete in one tank and TNC lite in the other due to the large bioload. Do look at running costs because we alwas forget that electricity is expensive.

I will try and post some pictures later today.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Picklelily said:


> A good cheap light to grow plants are the Nicrew LED's although they aren't waterproof so a sheet of acrylic between the light and the water is a good idea.
> 
> I thought I was doing quite well with my interpet LED's as my plants were growing but I recently purchased a Fluval plant light and jeez the difference has been incredible after 4 weeks I have had to trim all of my plants by half due to growth. The java moss is 5 times as big and my java fern is producing multiple small plantlets at the end of its leaves. I have been able to use the trimmings to fill out my quarantine tank. My nitrates now run very low due to the plants which I always had issues with before.
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting. Is this the one ?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01HI42IB4?th=1&psc=1


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

kittih said:


> Sounds interesting. Is this the one ?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01HI42IB4?th=1&psc=1


Yes there are a few reviews on YouTube for it. They did have a slightly more expensive waterproof one but I can't find it.











This is the review for the Fluval plant as a comparison


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

My tank hopefully for comparison if the upload works. One is with the internet LED's and the other is after 3-4 weeks of the fluvial plant.
Then there are images of my new tank after 2 weeks growth. The Amazon sword, the java fern and the Anubis were tropical pot plants everything else is from tropical plant cultures. 
When I have some more money at the end of August I will be getting a new light for the 90 litre from the first set of photos as the Fluvial plant is now on the new 140 litre tank so the poor old 90 litre is back to the internet LED'S


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the links. Your tanks look fab and the plant growth is great. Looking forward to see how your big tank progresses.

The fluval plant is interesting. I can't justify spending that much money on lights at the moment or at least while my T8 unit still works OK. Bit it looks an impressive bit of kit.

I am curious about an LED system but not interested in all the app/Bluetooth stuff. I just want a light system that can be put on a timer switch really and that keeps my low/mod light level plants alive.

I look forward to seeing the results with it on your big tank.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Unfortunately the fluval lights are way out of my price range although they look great.

I've seen this one recommended on a fb page. But unsure if it's what I need. 
https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-L...380057.m4084.l1313.TR1.TRC0.A0.H0.X20228.TRS0

So far the Nicrew are looking the best at the moment.

Are leds different does sitting them on acrylic/ glass not affect the output of the light?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

LouLatch said:


> Are leds different does sitting them on acrylic/ glass not affect the output of the light?


Any cover between lights and the aquarium will reduce the light reaching the plants. In part the light will be reflected to a degree (light hitting the cover at an angle will be reflected off to some extent). Also any dust/dirt algae etc on the cover will will prevent the light coming through.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

LouLatch said:


> Unfortunately the fluval lights are way out of my price range although they look great.
> 
> I've seen this one recommended on a fb page. But unsure if it's what I need.
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-LED-Light-Marine-Fish-Tank-Multi-Color-Light-Plants-Over-Head-55-115CM/202286498710?hash=item2f19370396:m:mKMlu1upF1HrVhQ4O0opSWw&var=502254569526&_nkw=202286498710&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=p2380057.m4084.l1313.TR1.TRC0.A0.H0.X20228.TRS0
> ...


To be honest I wouldn't have paid that much but this is the first time my husband has been into sorting a tank and his heart was set on the Fluval, I do like the timer for the sunrise and sunset feature.

I am hoping that the Nicrew waterproof gets relisted on Amazon I know lots of people use the original without a cover but I'm just too clumsy and will drop it in the tank. I do think with such a good rating any change from an acrylic cover won't be too much. I will probably go with the nicrew for the other tank.

The delux Nicrew on US Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/NICREW-Aquarium-Spectrum-Planted-24-inch/dp/B071LJKNWS


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

For interest, this is one of the interpet LED's I was running originally they do look lovely especially with the ripple effect. They are often on a deal of the day I only paid £13 for mine

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Interpet-L...6791&sr=8-25&keywords=interpet+aquarium+light


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Picklelily said:


> To be honest I wouldn't have paid that much but this is the first time my husband has been into sorting a tank and his heart was set on the Fluval, I do like the timer for the sunrise and sunset feature.
> 
> I am hoping that the Nicrew waterproof gets relisted on Amazon I know lots of people use the original without a cover but I'm just too clumsy and will drop it in the tank. I do think with such a good rating any change from an acrylic cover won't be too much. I will probably go with the nicrew for the other tank.
> 
> ...


I've just emailed Nicrew through their website to ask if or when the deluxe version will be available in the UK. I will update here if I get a reply.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

LouLatch said:


> I've just emailed Nicrew through their website to ask if or when the deluxe version will be available in the UK. I will update here if I get a reply.


Any updates?


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

kittih said:


> Any updates?


Sorry!! Unfortunately I've not had a reply and their website said they reply within 2 -3 days if I remember correctly so it doesn't look good.


----------



## Nadz1675 (Apr 19, 2018)

LED Lighting is the best one.

One of the best brands are Finnex Planted+ 24/7 Fully Automated Aquarium LED


----------

